# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  Τηλεόραση με προβλημα.

## Gaou

Παιδες τρίτη πρωί ειδα αυτο στα σκουπίδια και έστειλα την γυναικα μου και το μαζεψε.

σε υπολογιστή που το συνέδεσα μου εβγαζε τρεις ζώνες με διαφορετικό τονισμο (δεν ξέρω πως να το περιγραψω) . εικόνα έπαιρνε αλλα κατι ειχε. εν πάσι περιπτώση αν ήταν εντάξει δεν θα την πετάγανε.

οποιος θέλει και μπορει να ασχοληθει  δικιά του. σε περιπτωση πολλών τοτε κλήρωση. ατομα που ειδαν φώς και μπήκαν αποκλειονται .
20180920_220435.jpg20180920_220728.jpg20180920_220737.jpg

αμεσα παιδιά . αυτη θέλω να εχει φυγει μεχρι τετάρτη.

----------


## tgi

Ενδιαφέρομαι.

Sent from my mobile phone using Tapatalk

----------


## nestoras

> Παιδες τρίτη πρωί ειδα αυτο στα σκουπίδια και έστειλα την γυναικα μου και το μαζεψε.



Αχαχαχα,θεός!  :Very Happy: 
Για πες με τι δικαιολογια το εκανες για να μαθαινουμε κι εμεις...

Συγχαρητηρια για την κινηση. Δεν ενδιαφερομαι.

----------


## Gaou

> Αχαχαχα,θεός! 
> Για πες με τι δικαιολογια το εκανες για να μαθαινουμε κι εμεις...
> 
> Συγχαρητηρια για την κινηση. Δεν ενδιαφερομαι.




βρε εγώ ημουνα με την μηχανή 7.25 εφευγα για δουλεια. εκει που θα αφηνε τα παιδια αυτη στις 8.00 θα εκανε πεντε βήματα και θα το εβαζε στο αμαξι. η αγωνια μου ήταν να φτάσω πριν τις 8 για να προλάβω να την παρω πριν φυγει. ειναι γρήγορο το απριλια τελικά. πιο κάτω ηταν ενας ανταγωνιστή που εψαχνε σκουπιδια. σκιρτησα μεχρι να βγει το πανι την νικης..

----------


## facnis

Καλήμερα και έμενα θα με ενδιέφερε για επισκευή. ευχαριστώ

----------


## Gaou

> Καλήμερα και έμενα θα με ενδιέφερε για επισκευή. ευχαριστώ



Λαρισα . πως σκοπευεις να παραλαβεις φιλε μου. ο τασος απο οτι καταλαβα εχει δυσκολια και μου ειπε να παει στον ετερο....
εν πασι πεςριπτωση παιδια αν ενδιαφερεστε για κατι κανονήστε και για την παραλαβή του. μην τα θέλουμε όλα στο πιάτο.....! πεμπτη πρωι εγω θα την ξαναγυρισω στον καδο.

----------


## facnis

Να με συχωρέσεις αθήνα μένω άλλα δεν το έχω αλλάξει από αμέλεια μου.

----------


## Gaou

Η τηλεόραση χαριστηκε και μαζι με το κασετοφωνο ειναι οι τελευταια φορα που ασχοληθηκα.

----------


## thabibikas

> Παιδες τρίτη πρωί ειδα αυτο στα σκουπίδια και έστειλα την γυναικα μου και το μαζεψε.
> 
> σε υπολογιστή που το συνέδεσα μου εβγαζε τρεις ζώνες με διαφορετικό τονισμο (δεν ξέρω πως να το περιγραψω) . εικόνα έπαιρνε αλλα κατι ειχε. εν πάσι περιπτώση αν ήταν εντάξει δεν θα την πετάγανε.
> 
> οποιος θέλει και μπορει να ασχοληθει  δικιά του. σε περιπτωση πολλών τοτε κλήρωση. ατομα που ειδαν φώς και μπήκαν αποκλειονται .
> 20180920_220435.jpg20180920_220728.jpg20180920_220737.jpg
> 
> αμεσα παιδιά . αυτη θέλω να εχει φυγει μεχρι τετάρτη.




Καλησπέρα σας, ενδιαφέρομαι και μπορώ να παραλάβω άμεσα έαν είστε αθήνα.

----------


## thabibikas

Δυστυχώς από οτι φαίνεται δεν το είδα άμεσα

----------

